# Where can I find this piece of tilt hardware for a drafting table?



## mobe13 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am designing and planning on building my own drafting table that will have both height adjustment and table tilt. I am looking for the name and where I can find (or maybe get manufactured) the arch that is used for the table top tilt. Here is an example http://www.modern50.com/furniture/architects-oak-cast-iron-drafting-table/

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I used a piano hinge to hinge the front of the top on mine. Then I put a window sash stay on each side to make the angle adjustable.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Not what you are looking for, but a really nice drafting table I had saved. Interesting hardware used.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that hardware is "extinct" nowadays*

The old cast iron arches have long been out of production. A welder could make some out of plate and a few brackets to screw to the table IF that's the look you really want. 
There are tables like that on EBay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Vintage+Drafting+Drawing+Table+Cast+Iron+Hardware


also here:
http://picclick.com/DRAFTING-TABLE-VINTAGE-EXCELLENT-ADJUSTABLE-CAST-IRON-280875876469.html


Most of the newer tables use a front pivot or hinge, rather than the arches to get the table tilted.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...Table+Cast+Iron+Hardware&_pgn=2&_skc=50&rt=nc


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=790&site=ROCKLER


----------



## mobe13 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the responses, I'm sad to hear that they are out of production. I may talk to a welder to get some fabricated. Thank you again.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I was looking through my Amazon recommendations email and saw that the back cover of this book appears to indicate it may contain a plan for such a bench. His appear to be wood arches, though. The book isn't out yet, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

"IF" you are headed twds a fabrication shop,do him/you a favor and have decent drawing in hand.I'm assuming if your desire is a drafting table that you have skills.

When there(weld shop) with your basic plan....ask him if there are areas in the design that could be done differently to save money.Weldment design is a biz pretty much all to itself.Heck,there's online programs directly available.Probably are a waste of time at this point....take a measured drawing to weld guy and ASK for his assistance.Might be supprised at these folks design savvy.

Now,for the more than you want to know info......"drafting" tables make dandy face frame,clamping tables.Maybe a flip version?You know,for the times when customer is in such a hurry we've got a FF gluing up on one side and we're still working on the plans on the other,haha.Best of luck.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm an architectural college graduate, and when I was in school that type of table was my least favorite in use. Pivoting in the middle means the front drops down when the table rotates up. At some point most of that style table were replace with drafting desks that had the top hinging from the front edge, or just slightly behind it. 

I do appreciate the aesthetic though. The strategy was also sound. You could use a similar arc when hinging from the front. It'll need more locking grip than the center version as from center the table is always balanced over the arc.


----------



## chictaylor1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm sorry but you have to have 25 posts to sell on this forum. Then you must use the classified section.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I made a table by hinging a board to a wall and using supporting hinged brackets with a stop at the slope position. 

http://www.screwfix.com/p/adjustable-folding-bracket-silver-400-x-272mm/56422


johnep


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your drafting table picture brought back memories of my first drafting table I had while in Art/Illustration class, and it may still be here, under boxes of "stuff". The table did have some issues; such as edges were not true, and aluminum channel was attached to the front/sides. The adjustment wheels never held tight if too much downward pressure was applied, and the top surface was too small for doing/laying out large drawings. Hope you share some pics of that finished project. Be safe.


----------

